# Sleeping pattern.



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any thoughts on manipulating a puppy's sleeping pattern? After bringing our little one home, the first few nights he slept from 10-6. Totally doable. But now at 10 weeks old, he has this weird pattern. No matter if I put my little guy to bed at 9, 10.30, or 11 he always wakes up and wants to go outside at 11.10. Every time. I know for a fact that he can hold his bladder for 6 hours. After this outing he then again wakes up at 3.15. This one isn't such a huge deal but I really miss him getting up later! I've tried keeping him up later, going on walks before bed, feeding him dinner later/earlier and even moving his crate. No matter where he sleeps or even if he sleeps in bed with me when my husband is gone, it's all the same! Any thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie.
Other than removing his water in late evening, I don't know. At least he is waking you to go potty, it could be worse.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, what a cute puppy!! At ten weeks old, he's still just a little baby, and he's still getting used to being in the world. The only advice I can give you is to be patient, consistent, and loving. Everything will even out in the end. ;D


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

It's so good that he's waking you to go out even if it is in the night. Burdy took months before she got the hang of asking and I spent a lot of time washing floors and doing laundry. There is nothing you can really do except make sure that you don't reward the night time outings with any play etc. Hardly speak, no lights and just calm quiet praise when he's finished so the whole thing isn't associated with fun. And, like mswhipple says, it's early days and it all passes. Just like with human infants, everything comes and goes in phases. And he is the most scrumptious little puppy.


----------



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Goodness! Everyone is so helpful! I didn't expect this much feedback. I appreciate it. I'm going to start picking up his water near bedtime and see if that makes a difference. It's been a few wild weeks with my husband being away and home randomly so we havnt had much time to establish a solid routine. We will get there. As cute as he is, I'm excited for him to grow out of the peeing and biting phases!


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

make sure you keep the 11.10 and night time potty brakes to the basics, no cuddling, no nice voices. Just take him outside on a leach, wait 2 minutes and straight back to bed. He might just be craving your attention, but at 10 weeks, you should always take him out if he calls for it. It's at a later stage that you will need to ignore him (which is very hard with such a cute face)


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

How adorable! Good luck with the nighttime potty breaks. At 14 months, our girl still wants to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Munchie (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi 

I agree, you are lucky your puppy lets you know when to go out. The first few days when Munchie had bad tommy he woke up every hour and a half and needed to go. Now that was challenging  he was in his cage which she hates, she hates not being with us. We realized after her tummy ache was gone that she is wanting to go out so she gets attention and she can get out of the cage. Now she sleeps with us, still wakes up once in the middle of the night then around 6. She is 10 weeks and one day old. We had her for only a week and a bit and had some challenging times I have to say  
I think waking up once or twice a night with a puppy this age is not too bad and I am hoping soon this will go. My advice would be make sure that 11:10 really is a toilet break and there is no other reason behind it.... 
He is very adorable  just like this little one sleeping on my lap at the moment  they surely need loads of time and attention but I do believe it will all be worth it at the end


----------



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep, we caved. Our little Sherman sleeps with us now! He is also 10 weeks and a few days now. Sleeping with us, he only wakes up at 11 and 7 or 8. Surprisingly, we all sleep better when he is with us. Haha 
Good luck!


----------

